# Embarrassing question



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

So I see them mentioned quite often but I honestly have no idea what they technically are. What the hell are pin mins? I’ve googled it and I just get all kinds of different jigs. I’ve only seriously ice fished maybe 6-7 years. Anyone willing to post a pic? I’m assuming they are a general type of jig and not a brand. But might be wrong on that also. Maybe just a generic name that old timers use? I’ve searched every online retailer that has most ice fishing gear and according to them there’s no such thing.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

(1) Pin Min Porn | Ohio Game Fishing


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

__





Mogadore Bait & Tackle: Merchandise - Pin Mins & Ants - Pin Mins - Mogadore Bait, Tackle & Marine Repair







mogadorebaitandtackle.com


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a generic term for the tiny ice jigs, not any 1 in particular that's what I always understood 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I’ve always considered a pin min to be a general term for ice jigs with more of an emphasis on the type that Mogadore sells in the link above. Sort of tear drop shape but almost always has a flat back like some of my lazy friends who won’t get off their couch these days.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. Guess I already had a bunch of pin mins and didn’t even know it. A booth at the expo had a ton of them 12/$10.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

On the left is pinmins


----------



## Brimtucki (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought Pinmins were originally made by the Lupori family.


----------

